
The FBI says its malware isn't malware because the FBI is good - adamnemecek
http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-says-its-malware-isn-t-malware-because-the-fbi-1783537208
======
a3n
"I only spy on you because I love you, Baby."

------
J_Darnley
Did the title of this submission change the first TLA from GNU to FBI in the
time it took me to click on the comment link?

